# Any leases or clubs available?



## hoythunter1861 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm looking for a lease in the Milledgeville area. Not looking to drive to far, but anywhere less than an hour is good with me. Bow-hunt only is also fine with me, since that is basically all that I do. 

Clubs are also an option as well, so if you are looking for members, or know of somewhere that is, let me know. 

A little about myself: I am currently finishing up my first year at Georgia College and State University. I am from Augusta. Also, I completely respect any wish by the landowner/club, and would never begin to think of going against them. I was raised to be honest, and always respect another's wishes and anything they own (property, etc..). 

If you would like to talk any or anything of the sort, pm me and we can set-up a phone call, or even a face-to-face meet if you are close. Just looking for something a little closer than the land I have over in the Augusta area.

Thanks in advance to everyone!


----------



## 280 x bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## EJG (Apr 22, 2013)

We have 3 Club openings in Hancock Co. If interested text 678-414-1345


----------

